# *urgent* livery needed in Chelmsford, Essex please!



## olop (16 March 2011)

Me & hubby have found a home & we move in on April 15th - I was excited until the place that I had reserved for my boy has fallen through, I have handed my notice in at current yard & have no-where for my boy to live 

We are re-locating from Berkshire so I am getting a bit panicky now.

House is in Springfirld so I need a 5 miles radius from there as I will not be working so need to keep fuel costs down.

Will need to be a DIY yard, really not picky at the moment as I am quite desperate for somewhere.

Anyone have any suggestions??  I cant get to Chelmsford until next weekend now so I really could do with some suggestions, I have an old copy of Essex rider (December last year) so will try my luck there if not I am a bit stuffed.


----------



## LaurenBay (16 March 2011)

Writtle college has a livery yard , good facilities, although the stables are a little small.


----------



## olop (16 March 2011)

I thought they only did student livery??  Looking on there website it says that livery is for students only but I could be wrong??


----------



## YasandCrystal (16 March 2011)

There's a yard in Broomfield says large stables with tackroom horse walker floodlit manege £95 per month tel 07765124128
That is in this month's Essex Rider


----------



## olop (16 March 2011)

YasandCrystal said:



			There's a yard in Broomfield says large stables with tackroom horse walker floodlit manege £95 per month tel 07765124128
That is in this month's Essex Rider
		
Click to expand...

Thanks will give them a call


----------



## LaurenBay (16 March 2011)

It could possibly be, There wasn't many Horses's there when I was there. But I didn't reconise any of the owners to be on my course. Worth a call though to double check.

Good luck  x


----------



## olop (16 March 2011)

Thanks - will give them a call at lunch just to check


----------



## Piccy (16 March 2011)

Chelmsford Equestrian Centre
Carlton Farm Beehive Lane, Chelmsford, Essex CM2 8RL 
01245 358116 

might be worth a call, would you be willing to travel further than 5 miles if so then i might be able to advise of some more
They are approx 20 mins drive


----------



## poorchickens (16 March 2011)

Piccy said:



			Chelmsford Equestrian Centre
Carlton Farm Beehive Lane, Chelmsford, Essex CM2 8RL 
01245 358116 

might be worth a call, would you be willing to travel further than 5 miles if so then i might be able to advise of some more
They are approx 20 mins drive
		
Click to expand...

I second this. Good facilities - indoor school, 2 x outdoor schools, all year turnout, jumping paddock, someone on site all night, trailer parking and services on request.


----------



## olop (16 March 2011)

Piccy said:



			Chelmsford Equestrian Centre
Carlton Farm Beehive Lane, Chelmsford, Essex CM2 8RL 
01245 358116 

might be worth a call, would you be willing to travel further than 5 miles if so then i might be able to advise of some more
They are approx 20 mins drive
		
Click to expand...




Ansiscool said:



			I second this. Good facilities - indoor school, 2 x outdoor schools, all year turnout, jumping paddock, someone on site all night, trailer parking and services on request.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you both - went to look at CEC a few weeks back, she wanted £7 a bale of hay on top of the livery rate & it worked out so expensive that I just wouldnt be able to afford to keep him there 

Piccy - 20 minutes is not too bad, if I could have the details of the other yards you know I would be most grateful.

Thanks all


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (16 March 2011)

There is a livery yard off of Broomfield road, think it's DIY with services. I don't have the number but they always advertise in the ER

I was at Mashbury hall farm in Chelmsford. Nice yard and people, outdoor school a bit small. But loads of hacking, you get a 2 acre paddock shared between two horses. They do services also and hay/straw on site. I have the number, let me know if you want it. 

There is also a yard in Little baddow, again the number will be in ER or you could google them. Good luck


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (16 March 2011)

Out of interest, where was the place you were going to keep him?


----------



## olop (17 March 2011)

Sarah sum1 said:



			There is a livery yard off of Broomfield road, think it's DIY with services. I don't have the number but they always advertise in the ER

I was at Mashbury hall farm in Chelmsford. Nice yard and people, outdoor school a bit small. But loads of hacking, you get a 2 acre paddock shared between two horses. They do services also and hay/straw on site. I have the number, let me know if you want it. 

There is also a yard in Little baddow, again the number will be in ER or you could google them. Good luck 

Click to expand...

I have the number for the broomfield one thanks 


Do you know what the yard in Little Baddow is called as I cant find it 
Thanks for your help


----------



## mischamoo (10 July 2012)

I know this is an old post but it popped up on a search.

OLOP - did you view the Broomfield one at all?

SarahSum1 - are you still at Mashbury Hall?

I'm looking for a yard in Chelmsford too!


----------



## JFTDWS (10 July 2012)

The broomfield yard is Roselawns - it has something of a reputation for being rough and rather lacking in the finer points of yard management - there's a good reason it's always got vacancies and is rather cheap, imo.  Mashbury / Dyers Hall have more going for them in some respects.


----------



## olop (10 July 2012)

These posts scare me when they keep popping up lol!!
Yes I did view the Broomfield yard - its very nice, no hacking or services on the yard which didnt suit me, may suit you if you dont need either though??
I also viewed Mashbury a few months back - again a nice yard but the fact you had to provide your own fencing & they wanted quite a big deposit to hold your stable I just didnt have the funds (would have set me back about £600 or more just to move in, not worth it for a DIY yard)


----------



## mischamoo (11 July 2012)

Thanks JFTD and OLOP, OLOP where did you settle in the end?

Its a shame Broomfield doesnt have any hacking as its really 2 mins from me and although not a priority, I'd like to have the option of a nice hack when possible.

Re the situation on Mashbury, thats a shame aswell, never heard of being asked to provide your own fencing and a large deposit for your stable to the amoutn fo about £600, I wouldnt be able to afford that either. The search continues i s'pose!


----------



## olop (11 July 2012)

The deposit was £140, then they wanted a months livery in advance & the cost of the fencing for a 2 acre paddock which was why it worked out so expensive - the deposit wasnt £600 lol!!

I'm on a private yard in Writtle now, I would suggest going up to Ingatestone to see whats on the boards, been quite a few advertising on there lately.

Good luck!


----------



## dafthoss (11 July 2012)

olop - where in writtle is the yard your on? I'm trying to decide what to do next year with me and the pony.


----------



## olop (11 July 2012)

Its on Nathan's Lane - but she only has 4 stables & I'm the only livery so she hasnt got the room.  She may take a grass livery if you would like me to ask??


----------



## dafthoss (11 July 2012)

olop said:



			Its on Nathan's Lane - but she only has 4 stables & I'm the only livery so she hasnt got the room.  She may take a grass livery if you would like me to ask??
		
Click to expand...

Yes that would be great if you wouldnt mind (we are both sane and normal(ish) I promise and I can get some references if needs be, we had a nightmare yard last year), then I just need to find me some where to live .


----------



## mischamoo (11 July 2012)

olop said:



			The deposit was £140, then they wanted a months livery in advance & the cost of the fencing for a 2 acre paddock which was why it worked out so expensive - the deposit wasnt £600 lol!!
		
Click to expand...

  I see!! lol - I'll wake up in a moment.

If the possiblity of a grass livery is at your yard and dafthoss does not take up any offer, woud be great if you could let me know. 

Have spent most weekends trawling through Essex Rider and Ingatestone boards and havent really seen anything that catches my eye or that I've not heard bad reviews about, am not used to big livery yards, which is all that i can find at the moment! 

The search continues!


----------



## JFTDWS (11 July 2012)

any chance she'd take two on grass livery, olop?!!  I hate yard hunting


----------



## olop (11 July 2012)

I will ask her tomorrow - we are only on 6 acres though so not sure how many she will be willing to take, will let you know tomoz


----------



## JFTDWS (11 July 2012)

olop said:



			I will ask her tomorrow - we are only on 6 acres though so not sure how many she will be willing to take, will let you know tomoz 

Click to expand...

Rather optimistic to hope for two really   Is your chap settling down a bit at last?


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (11 July 2012)

olop said:



			These posts scare me when they keep popping up lol!!
Yes I did view the Broomfield yard - its very nice, no hacking or services on the yard which didnt suit me, may suit you if you dont need either though??
I also viewed Mashbury a few months back - again a nice yard but the fact you had to provide your own fencing & they wanted quite a big deposit to hold your stable I just didnt have the funds (would have set me back about £600 or more just to move in, not worth it for a DIY yard)
		
Click to expand...

I am not at Mashbury now, as I don't have a horse. 

Pay for your own fencing? What is that about? I didn't have to do this as they had just put in new post and rail fencing.  Unless they used more land for new liveries.  Also didn't leave a deposit as far as I can remember.  But I guess things change.


----------



## JFTDWS (11 July 2012)

Sarah Sum1 said:



			I am not at Mashbury now, as I don't have a horse. 

Pay for your own fencing? What is that about? I didn't have to do this as they had just put in new post and rail fencing.  Unless they used more land for new liveries.  Also didn't leave a deposit as far as I can remember.  But I guess things change.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't expected to provide fencing either, but did need to leave a month's livery in advance plus sizeable deposit - which was a substantial sum for 2 horses.


----------



## bagpussblack (11 July 2012)

Seen this today on a Facebook group, dunno if any use??


Any one looking for DIY stables in the Chelmsford area well there is two stables suitable for two friends with their horses you are in your own block with your own tack room. You get your own field to maintain as your winter field and another one for your summer filed. There is over 80acres to hack on site where you can feel safe, the owners live on site. The stables take up to a horse being 16'1 and it's 30pound a week, the hay is four pound a bale which the owner of the yard supplies, the straw is 2pound a bale and the shavings is 7.80 ( I think) if you are interested call Angela and Geoff who are the owners on 07961335618 and come and have a look, to see what you think


----------



## olop (11 July 2012)

We have too much grass here and the ponies are like hippos so she may take someone on to trim it all down 
When we viewed mashbury he took us to a different yard which was up the road - this yard had no fencing for the fields and everyone was expected to provide there own, it was all very new like it had just been set up, brand new school and they were in the process of building a lunge pen whilst I was there.  Not sure if they had expanded or something??
Yard above sounds ideal for you though??
No still not settled so there may be a diy space afterall as I am on the lookout again


----------



## jools123 (11 July 2012)

PM me if you are looking for either full, grass or part livery based near south woodham


----------



## olop (12 July 2012)

Had a word with YO today, she said she would have taken 1 grass on if it was not so wet (no drainage here) the fields are under water so she said she couldnt take the risk with the ground.  Sorry ladies, blame the great british weather!
Hope you find somewhere nice though


----------



## dafthoss (12 July 2012)

Ok if she changes her mind september/october time I will be looking then. Thanks for asking


----------



## JFTDWS (12 July 2012)

I don't blame her.  I've decided to build an ark instead 

*changes name to Noah*

cheers for asking, though!


----------

